# night photography



## mjweigel (Dec 22, 2012)

I am taking a night helicopter trip over the las vegas strip.  I have a cannon TXi and several lenses, what lense and what setting on my camera will give me the best opportunity to get a great picture.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## BobSaget (Dec 22, 2012)

There's going to be a lot of vibration and movement in the helicopter and you're going to be shooting low light.  I have no experience with this, but I would shoot high ISO with shake reduction on and would be hesitant to use a zoom lens.  Remember, the movement of your camera will be exaggerated the more you zoom in on subjects. I'm pretty confident you could get some good shots with a fast wide angle.


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 22, 2012)

I never shot in a helicopter before but I have done low lighting. 

A fast lens is going to be key. Like mentioned before. IS is going to be needed and also high ISO. 

Practice holding techniques too to hold the camera steady. With the vibration of the helicopter you are going to have to hold it as steady as possible. 

Definitely going to be a tough task but you should be able to get some nice shots.


----------



## OrionsByte (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd also recommend shooting in high-speed continuous mode, and firing off at least 3-4 frames of each shot you want  Why? Because one of those 3-4 shots is pretty likely to end up with less motion blur than the rest, so you have a better chance if ending up with a good shot.


----------



## mjweigel (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

